# converting nsg to .dst with Wings



## Rightjac (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been given a flash drive with .ngs files that need to be converted URGENTLY to.dst
Anyone around that can walk me through it using Wings editor

Thanks in Advance
800 915 2525

Rightjac


----------



## Rightjac (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: converting ngs to .dst with Wings*

Problem Solved, a litte button pushing goes a long way. I will usually stop when I see Smoke

Have a good night all


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

So...care to share with us "step by step" how you did it?


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

please share!!
Did you have to open all the files and re-save them to dst? or could you convert all files to dst at once with out opening each one?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

open file in wings
File->Save As
Select DST
Press OK


----------



## Rightjac (Oct 10, 2007)

kblack said:


> please share!!
> Did you have to open all the files and re-save them to dst? or could you convert all files to dst at once with out opening each one?


It was as simple as Binki said. 
Click Save as , scroll down the file types click Tajima .dst 
Then the final prompt it asked , I clicked Tajima regular

As far as I know I can only save 1 file at a time. Someone more experienced might have a way of converting them itn batches ???

Looking at the Wings program for the 1st time, everything looked foreign,so I was a little nervous to proceed.. As it turned out it couldn't have been any easier.

Good Luck


----------

